# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Vier verschiedene Füße

## Erwin

Ihr meint vielleicht, Fuß sei Fuß, egal ob Dein Fuß, der des König, oder der Fuß eines Huhnes oder gar eines Berges gemeint ist. Ja, vielleicht im Deutschen, aber nicht im Thai.
Das normale, höfliche Wort für Fuß lautet เท้า („thau“). Man sagt z.B. เท้าบวม (thau buam) der Fuß ist geschwollen, เท้าเหม็น (thai men) der Fuß stinkt, เท้าลอก (thau lork) die Fußhaut löst sich ab (wörtlich: der Fuß häutet sich), und Schuhe heißen  รองเท้า (rong thau). 
Dann gibt es noch ein „niedriges“ Wort für Fuß, nämlich ตีน (dtiin). Wird heute bei Personen kaum noch benutzt, gilt, wenn für menschliche Füße gebraucht,  als vulgär (das gilt aber nicht für bestimmte Dialekte, z.B. Süddialekt). Wer z.B. im Restaurant „Hühnerfüße“ essen will, bestellt ตีนไก่ (dtiin gai). Bedeutet auch „Basis“, „unteres Ende“, z.B. ตีนบันได (dtiin bandai) = unteres Ende einer Leiter; oder ตีนเขา (dtiin kau) = Fuß eines Berges.
Selbstverständlich hat der König ein eigenes Wort für Fuß: พระบาท (phrabaat), seine Schuhe heißen entsprechend  รองพระบาท (rorng phrabaat). Dieses Wort „baat“ kommt aus dem Sanskrit „pada“  (पाद) und ist somit über Griechisch podos, lateinisch pes,pedis (darin steckt z.B. Pedale) mit unserem „Fuß“ (und der „Pfote“) verwandt. 
Dann gibt es noch ein 4. Wort, das Ihr wahrscheinlich noch nie gehört habt, das aber durchaus gebräuchlich ist: เชิง (cherng). Das Wort kommt aus dem Kambodschanischen  ជើង (cheung) = Fuß. Man hört manchmal เชิงเขา (cherngkau) = Fuß eines Berges, und เชิงเทียน, (cherng tiän) wörtlich Kerzenfuß, gemeint  ist ein Kerzenständer.

----------


## Erwin

Sorry, habe vergessen, die Thaischrift größer zu machen...Alzheimer ist nahe?
Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Von hier aus alles ok [emoji106]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn ich mir die Füsse massieren lasse
sage ich ...jep teen ....tam nuard ...also auf deutsch gelesen
versteht jeder von dem Masseusen
Hochrangigenen werde ich das nicht erklären
mit denen komme ich eh nicht zusammen   ::

----------


## Erwin

Na ja, so lange Du im Schuhgeschäft keine รองตีน (rorng dtiin) verlangst….
(gibt es auch, ist aber was ganz Anderes: wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist z.B. ยางรองตีนวาล์ว -yang rorngdtiin wao- die Gummidichtung eines Ventils…). Aber ich bin ein völliger Laie auf dem Gebiet der Technik, und meine Frau, die ich gefragt habe, auch.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Erwin. Wieder etwas über Füsse dazu gelernt. Diese Unterscheidungen sind immer interessant. So haben angeblich die Yupik-Eskimos für Schnee auch eine Menge von 24 Wörter und die isländische Sprache kennt angeblich auch 16 Wortstämme.

----------

